# 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one? TINT POLL!!



## my#1hobby (Oct 12, 2011)

I know I'm in for a NW Quark "X" 123² and a NW Preon 2(not XM-L obviously, but I always wanted a Preon), and probably more!


----------



## passive101 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Ordering one as well currently 
300 lumens of power in my hand in neutral! This worked out perfectly as I just lost my EDC and was buying a new one tonight!


----------



## Jrubin (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Ok so i am in for two Preon 2 and a one Quark x 123². thanks alot for the early tip

**edit**
And an extra preon 1 body


----------



## tsask (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Of course, YES!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Should have more yellowish tint :thumbsup:


----------



## kyhunter1 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

This is really good news! I hope they dont sell out before my next payday. Im in for at-least one.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

What tint are these? I don't see that referenced anywhere.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I would also like the tint to be stated.

Also, I am only interested in a Neutral Quark "X" AA for use with a 14500. I know I can order the AA tube separately, but that's another $20 and I have no use for the AA2 tube.

Anyone want to swap an AA2 tube for an AA tube?


----------



## my#1hobby (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



passive101 said:


> Ordering one as well currently
> 300 lumens of power in my hand in neutral! This worked out perfectly as I just lost my EDC and was buying a new one tonight!


Same here, but I didn't lose my EDC, my EZAA started making a really annoying high pitch noise on high:scowl:. Went on 4Sevens to see what was new and what do ya know....NW XM-Ls! Can't wait to get mine.



Jrubin said:


> Ok so i am in for two Preon 2 and a one Quark x 123². thanks alot for the early tip
> 
> **edit**
> And an extra preon 1 body


Anytime! The NW Quark should be one sweet little light. I just hope the tint is good.


----------



## benzz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I've been needing something with some decent throw, as some butthole stole my tan coated HDS clicky out of my backpack during astronomy lab last semester :shakehead. Wasn't even a month old. 

Can anybody tell me if there is any likelihood of a titanium neutral MiNiX, or should I order up an aluminum one before they sell out?


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



jabe1 said:


> What tint are these? I don't see that referenced anywhere.



+1 I would like to know as well.


----------



## Csp203 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Preon 2 on the way! I have been waiting a long time for this.


----------



## etherealshade (Oct 13, 2011)

The Preon doesn't have the XML in it; that one is still XPG only it looks like....


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

So..... no one knows what is the temperature of these neutrals?


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I just paid about $1K plus for some McGizmos and now this appears? I think I should just get the AA2 XM-L first since I am looking for more AA lights now. Just not sure if I should go regular or tactical. Never had a regular Quark before and I am not sure how it would work for me.


----------



## tbenedict (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Yeah, I'm leaning towards the XPG neutral since it has much better run times and is plenty floody, especially compared the older neutral Quark I have. 

I'm curious on the tint too. I like the 5's we have seen, but the 3's some companies are offering are still much better than cool white IMO.

I really wonder where the Q-Mini AA is in this neutrals...one of the classics that I figured would be there.


----------



## Brasso (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

The standard Quark AA was a pain for me. Too many flashy modes to cycle through. I much prefer the tactical. It needs a little reprogramming now and then, but I most just use 2 modes anyway.


----------



## tbenedict (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I tried the tactical for a bit, but found myself always wanting something I didn't have programmed. I like having high available all the time and kept flipping the low mode.

I could see the benefit of memory or just a quicker reset to low on the regular model.


----------



## benzz (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Thanks for the response ITPython. 

Now I see that I worded that wrong. I've read up on the neutral XL-M in Mac's Customs subforum, and it seems just what I'm looking for, warm tint, nice and floody but still powerful. I'm a college student on a budget during the school year, but work my *** off during the summer so I can justify buying a silly toy or two then, and my EDC is a McGizmo Sundrop that I bought when working full time. My Sundrop is literally the _only_ light I have had for the last 8 months, and the ~48 lumens (?) has been getting me buy even as a super dismal bike light, so a neutral XL-M will be a huge increase in power for me. 

So does any body think a Ti MiNiX will be available in the very near future, or should I order an aluminum?



ITPython said:


> If you want something with good throw, then perhaps a XM-L based light is not ideal for you. XM-L lights, since they have bigger emitters, are generally more floody.
> 
> 
> As for the topic at hand, I ended up getting a Quark-X Tactical 123x2 in Neutral white. I just hope I like the tint, as I don't want a "warm" colored light, but rather as close to pure white as possible (5000k) with perhaps a touch of green/yellow (only slightly). Some of the pics I have seen here on CPF indicate the neutral whites are more neutral warm than neutral cool, so we'll see. I requested in the comments section of 4sevens to give me one as close to 5000k as possible, lets see if they take my request.
> ...


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I received a ship notice for my 123 2 X regular neutral. I'm expecting a green tint like my S2 and X10. If I get a white tint light I will be delighted.


----------



## AusKipper (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I got the 4 sevens email, i read about the neutrals, i charged in to order my Neutral Turbo 123 X before everyone bought them all up on me.. and it wasn't there :'(

AA^2 X Tactical has me really tempted though... really really tempted...

Obviously if I order it 4Sevens will release the Neutral Turbo X tomorrow and i'll be doing everyone else that wants one a great favour...


----------



## jfscmedic (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Just ordered one of the XML AA2 Neutrals (Non tactical) Hope it's a nice light. I take it these are produced in limited numbers?

scmedic


----------



## passive101 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



Lou Minescence said:


> I received a ship notice for my 123 2 X regular neutral. I'm expecting a green tint like my S2 and X10. If I get a white tint light I will be delighted.


 
Why would you expect a nasty green tint from a neutral led? I hope mine is not green or It's going back. The whole purpose of a neutral is for better color rendition at a loss of lumens usually.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



passive101 said:


> Why would you expect a nasty green tint from a neutral led? I hope mine is not green or It's going back. The whole purpose of a neutral is for better color rendition at a loss of lumens usually.



With low (green) expectations, it can only get better. I've held back on other 4 sevens purchases because of my last 2 experiences with tint. I do love the function and feel of their lights. I've got used to the green.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Can someone do the math and give a rough estimate of lumens and runtimes for a Quark Neutral X, using a single 14500?

Also, if I plan to use an AA battery tube w/14500, which light should I order, the "low voltage" AA^2, or the "high voltage" 123^2?


----------



## akajimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I am definitely pick up at least a preon and a tactical version, which one yet, I am thinking baout.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Can we rightly assume that the neutral xm-l is a T5 bin? (with a CCT in the 4000-4500K region)


----------



## bodhran (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Still waiting for HCRI


----------



## SeanHatfield (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

OMG OMG OMG! I received the 4sevens newsletter just about 15 minutes ago, and i ordered a neutral Quark X AA2 Tactical 10 minutes ago. Finally the best flashlight ever was built!
Always thought about buying a cool-white XM-L edition and modding it for neutral, but this is cheaper and less work and i won't damage the head trying to open it. 
(the head will of course go to my 123^2 body with 17650 in it...)


----------



## flatline (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Any idea how many of these neutral lights were made?

I really want to get the neutral Preon, but need to wait until at least November before I get another light. I wish 4sevens indicated how many of each light they had in stock like other sites so that I could snap one up right before they sell out if I have to.

--flatline


----------



## Mikellen (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



flatline said:


> Any idea how many of these neutral lights were made?
> 
> I really want to get the neutral Preon, but need to wait until at least November before I get another light. I wish 4sevens indicated how many of each light they had in stock like other sites so that I could snap one up right before they sell out if I have to.
> 
> --flatline



According to 4sevens website there are 27 currently in stock. (As of the time of this post)


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



Mikellen said:


> According to 4sevens website there are 27 currently in stock. (As of the time of this post)


How do you see the quantity remaining when I see nothing?


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I ordered one of the Preon 2's and a ti Preon 1 body.

I too am hoping they're not greenish, or I'll send it back as well. 

I've stayed away from 4Sevens lights for a while now because of the inconsistency of their tints. 

I've really into Zebralights the last year or so because when I order a neutral ZL, I know what I'm going to get.


----------



## passive101 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

It looks like I'll have my light by the 17th according the USPS's website. I hope it's actually neutral. I'm getting worried after seeing all the threads around the web now of XM-L LED's being known for being green. 

Has anyone found out the bin info on these?


----------



## pobox1475 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Not me. I have a neutral 123x2 on nightstand and a neutral 123 clipless in sheath that stays on my XS Timbuk2 (EDC bag). Both from one of the previous runs.


----------



## flatline (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



Mikellen said:


> According to 4sevens website there are 27 currently in stock. (As of the time of this post)



Where do you see that information? I don't see any indication of the quantity in stock on the 4sevens website.

--flatline


----------



## Nero (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I just had to buy the 123*2 tactical neutral since i gave my AA*2 tactical neutral to my girlfriend. That was actually the first high end flashlight i bought. A friends friend showed it to me at a party in the dark woods.....BAM! Long lost fascination for flashlights rediscovered!


----------



## hatman (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Posted by 4Sevens customer service:

"Tint bin is not specified and varies a little bit within the batch."


----------



## NonSenCe (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

no. i want to get one. but i want tactical 1AA model. not going to spend extra money for a spare body to get one that i want. 

i rather buy just the light head alone and use my old parts! but that is not an option either! only get the models they want to sell or buy extra parts one dont need. no thanks. that is just wrong. 

in my mind, as the whole quark lineup is sold as "lego" option.. why not offer that as option.. one could buy any configuration one wants for fixed price. 

so.. i want to buy one, but not buy model i dont want and the extra parts on top of that to build the model i wanted the 1st place. and then maybe try to recoup part of the money by selling the useless body parts.. too much hassle. and i loose money and time either way. they are worth their asking price as is, but not worth the amount it totals with extra body etc.


----------



## CallMeDave (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I wonder if the pre-flash will be any less annoying in NW. Somehow I doubt it...


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Just got confirmation E-Mail from GoingGear order has shipped , Spent to much money this month on other things so only got a Quark 123^2 Tactical. Im betting that this will be the last chance at these for a while so I bet I will regret not picking up a Preon.


----------



## Mikellen (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

"


pjandyho said:


> How do you see the quantity remaining when I see nothing?



When you get to the add to cart area on the 4sevens website, place a high number like 40 (for example) in the add to cart. If there are more than 40 then it will add it to the cart. If there are less than the number you place in the add to cart, there will be this message in red-"*Products marked with *** are not in stock. Your order will ship complete when back-ordered items come back in stock." 
If you get that message then just keep adjusting the number in the add to cart section (click "Update Cart" after each number input) until it allows that number in the add to cart section without the out of stock message.

As of now there are 20 left in stock.


*


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I just ordered the Preon 2 in neutral. I was hoping that they would come out with the Ti version in neutral. This will work though.


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

i've been using a NW 123 tactical and NW (modded) LF3XT for my night rides, but i have been wanting another NW 123 quark (either to replace the 3XT or have as a backup in case one of these guys fail). so i decided to get a AA2 X regular quark with a 123 body. i was intending on getting a tactical, but i haven't had a regular quark in a long time (bought a reg. AA when they first came out, but sold it when i went neutral). i figure it's only a few half-presses to get to the med/high modes. here's my good friend and its eyes...


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



Mikellen said:


> "
> 
> When you get to the add to cart area on the 4sevens website, place a high number like 40 (for example) in the add to cart. If there are more than 40 then it will add it to the cart. If there are less than the number you place in the add to cart, there will be this message in red-"*Products marked with *** are not in stock. Your order will ship complete when back-ordered items come back in stock."
> If you get that message then just keep adjusting the number in the add to cart section (click "Update Cart" after each number input) until it allows that number in the add to cart section without the out of stock message.
> ...



Clever! Why hadn't I thought about that? Btw, which one is it that is left with 20?


----------



## flatline (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



Mikellen said:


> "
> 
> When you get to the add to cart area on the 4sevens website, place a high number like 40 (for example) in the add to cart. If there are more than 40 then it will add it to the cart. If there are less than the number you place in the add to cart, there will be this message in red-"*Products marked with *** are not in stock. Your order will ship complete when back-ordered items come back in stock."
> If you get that message then just keep adjusting the number in the add to cart section (click "Update Cart" after each number input) until it allows that number in the add to cart section without the out of stock message.
> ...



Clever! I would still prefer if they'd just list the quantity in stock like other dealers do.

--flatline


----------



## Mikellen (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



pjandyho said:


> Clever! Why hadn't I thought about that? Btw, which one is it that is left with 20?



The Preon 2. BTW... still at 20.


----------



## jackbombay (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I ordered a NW preon 2 5 min after I got the email about the limited NW release. It should be here monday!


----------



## lateralus180 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I received my Neutral Quark MiniX 123 XML and Neutral Preon2 XPG in the mail today. They both have an identical tint even though they have different LED's. They seem to have a slight buttery-yellow tint with no trace of blues, purples, or whites from the cool side. These lights have a tint that seem to be cooler (yet still in the neutral zone) than my older XPE Q3-5A3 Quark Neutrals which have a very slightly (hardly noticeable) reddish/copper tint.


Please don't get the wrong idea..it's not totally yellow...just slightly more on the yellow side than previous neutral batches. Some prefer it, others may not.


EDIT:

I found a photo from another CPF user's thread comparing the neutral XP-G and neutral XP-E lights. This is a semi accurate representation of what I am trying to describe here..the XP-G has a slightly yellowish tint and the XP-E side has a slightly red tint. I feel like the color change in real life is a tad more pronounced.


----------



## timbo114 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Could the tint be described as a 'daylight white' maybe?

I really want to try one of these - but the tint lottery has me a bit reluctant.
I sold my Ti Quark because of the less than favorable green tint.
I love neutral beams - my Quark 123/2 NW from the 1st NW batch is simply perfect - as is my MiNi AA NW (Q35A), albeit a tad warmer than the 123/2.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



> no. i want to get one. but i want tactical 1AA model. not going to spend extra money for a spare body to get one that i want.



I'm going to bite the bullet and get the spare body to make a tactical AA model. I had one from an earlier run of warms and it was in a bag that was stolen while traveling in Europe a while back. I'll run the new light on a 14500 with the ability to use an AA if I get caught in the next flood, cyclone, coup or Y3K.

I've been carrying a SF E1B in my pocket lately but it just doesn't have the punch of the recent 47's lights. I'll keep a SF C2 with a Nailbender dropin in my bag in case I need to impress someone.


----------



## Coop57 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Just pulled the trigger on the 123 MiniX neutral.
Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## moshow9 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



Coop57 said:


> Waiting is the hardest part.


You can say that again . I ordered mine last week late Wednesday night (or early Thursday morning) and the status has not changed since then. I'm not sure if the 17670 or deep carry pocket clip I ordered with it are holding it up. Hope to see a change in the order status tomorrow.


----------



## my#1hobby (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



moshow9 said:


> You can say that again . I ordered mine last week late Wednesday night (or early Thursday morning) and the status has not changed since then. Hope to see a change in the order status tomorrow.


Same here and my status hasn't changed either. I hate waiting.....:tired:


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

The mail man just arrived @ 9:50 am with a 123 2 Quark x Neutral. No Green tint !


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



Lou Minescence said:


> The mail man just arrived @ 9:50 am with a 123 2 Quark x Neutral. No Green tint !


Please report back when it's dark. Many times we see tint color differently when it's dark. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MrLi (Oct 17, 2011)

Just got my neutral-white Quark X AA2. Had the chance to try it out in a dark room, so far I'm liking it a lot. The tint is just nice for me (at least for my eyes)...and I'm glad I got this.

Initially purchased a non-NW Quark X AA2, which arrived dead-on-arrival...did tailcap test and it wasn't the tailcap 
Sent it back, saw this thread and promptly bought a neutral-white version...

Thought this was dead on arrival too...didn't work. I took out the retaining ring for the clip, screwed it back on tight and still not working. Cleaned the contacts, cleaned the threads...then it started working. Hope it stays reliable.

4Sevens had been great with their customer service, and overall I'm happy...my first AA2 Quark (apart from my Quark miniX)


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Oct 17, 2011)

> Thought this was dead on arrival too...didn't work. I took out the retaining ring for the clip, screwed it back on tight and still not working. Cleaned the contacts, cleaned the threads...then it started working. Hope it stays reliable.



I've performed this rigmarole to try to get the light working many times in the past with 47's lights. That darn clip retaining ring is a frequent culprit, if it unscrews a little the light won't work. For a while it seemed that ano or lube on the threads was a problem and the retention washer in the tailcap comes loose so often that you can buy a kit to tighten it (and change the tail button if you like).

They are great lights when you get them working and, of course, 47's has terrific customer service.


----------



## Biginboca (Oct 17, 2011)

Got my Quark X Neutral 123x2 tactical today. Opened the package, put in the included batteries, and the light only comes on in low. Turning the head doesn't switch modes or allow programming. 

Tried another set of batteries and same thing. It's like the light doesn't recognize when the head is tightened. Going to send it back tomorrow and asking for a refund. Seems they should check/qc these lights before shipping.


----------



## tbenedict (Oct 17, 2011)

Just got my xpg NW 2aa. Tint on mine is a hair more yellow than my NW S-Mini. I like the tint, but they changed the circuit. My XPE takes about 8 seconds to revert to low and this one takes 15 (both low voltage).


----------



## my#1hobby (Oct 17, 2011)

Just received my NW Quark "X" 123² and I really like the tint, it's just a tad warmer than my NW Xeno E03. I'm very pleased with it!

Sorry to hear that some of you are having issues with your lights. I'm sure 4Sevens will fix it, I've had nothing but great customer service with them.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Oct 17, 2011)

Mailman just dropped off a Neutral Quark X 123^2 Tactical, I got out my Jetbeam PA40 Neurtal and my Zebralight H51fc High CRI. for comparison. The Quark X has a small amount of yellow tint, the Jetbeam seems pure white, and the High CRI has a pink tint. The color rendition on the lights seems to my eye to be #1 Zebra H51Fc #2 Quark X #3 Jetbeam PA40. The Jetbeam looks white-est to the eye but does not do quite as well with browns or greens as the other 2 lights. I read above where someone refered to the Quark neutral as sunlight white, and that seems to be a good description. Slight yellow or (incandesent) hue to the light with good natural looking light no matter what color object I shine it onto. The Zebralight does seem better at skin tones, and some greens but not by a large margin. All three are excelent but the Quark suprized me in how close it is to a High CRI in terms of color acuracy. I'm also guessing that there is a slight tint lotery to these just as any other purchase but I love this one. After this I will be giving away some of the blue light in the cabinet.

*Just remembered to check No Preflash on this one :thumbsup:*


----------



## Biginboca (Oct 17, 2011)

ITPython said:


> It's possible both modes were just programmed to low, I've done this by accident a few times with my tactical 4sevens lights and it can be a PITA trying to find the spot in which you need to rapidly turn 4 times since there is no light output difference to guide you. I am willing to bet if you keep messing with it you will eventually get it into programming mode, just keep trying the rapid 4 turn in various parts of the threads.
> 
> Also my light got delivered today so I will post back later tonight with my Quark-X's tint.



Thanks for the suggestion. What you said sounded like a possibility so I double checked and that isn't the case. My light is just not working. I have a few other quark tactical lights so am familiar with the programming.


----------



## Biginboca (Oct 17, 2011)

ITPython said:


> My regular Quark-X 123x2 tactical came with both modes programmed to max, and it took me quite a long time to get it into programming mode. I thought the same as you that it was broken, but it eventually took after twisting the head in various ways, speeds and areas over a period of 15 minuets or so. The quark-x tactical's react differently in their programming than the XP-G's for whatever reason, as there seems to be a few second delay before the programming mode starts after rapidly twisting properly. Also the spot at which you twist 4 times may come to a surprise to you, my QXT123x2 mode changes only a_ hairline_ past full tightened, whereas my XP-G is quite more 'inland' (almost a half turn or more).
> 
> Just to confirm I did a test on my reg QXT, I do the quick turn, then after about 3 seconds it blinks (low mode blink) and then can be programmed. Much different than my XP-G prog mode which instantly drps into moonlight mode when I do the 4 twisty thing.



Thanks again for the input, and especially for taking the time to type all that! I have tried everything and its just not working. If by some strange reason its not defective then I just don't want a light this difficult to program anyway. My wrist are getting tired from the last ten minutes I spent twisting and retwisting this light with no response. I have tried everything and it just acts like a single mode light, the head twisting does nothing at all.


----------



## Tommygun45 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine was a little funky out of the bag as well. Somehow when I was turning the head the head actually split into two pieces and I could then access the LED. So I had thought I was turning the head but it was actually just part of the head. Very strange, hadn't noticed that on my old AA2. I just used it for a little while, took a q-tip to the contacts and it has been working fine since. Guess I am spoiled by the likes of Surefire and Malkoff with all of my new stuff lately but the fit and finish just doesn't seem all there on this light. Output and tint are great though. Just going to throw a little extra nyogel on the threads and hope she pans out alright.



Biginboca said:


> Got my Quark X Neutral 123x2 tactical today. Opened the package, put in the included batteries, and the light only comes on in low. Turning the head doesn't switch modes or allow programming.
> 
> Tried another set of batteries and same thing. It's like the light doesn't recognize when the head is tightened. Going to send it back tomorrow and asking for a refund. Seems they should check/qc these lights before shipping.


----------



## jackbombay (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I got mine today, I like it a bunch! Preon 2


----------



## LightMyDiode (Oct 17, 2011)

*On Order*

I have the Ti S3 Turbo and Minis and I love those, I am so excited to get the AA Neutral! Wish'n I could get another but u all know how money goes!  BTW its on-dee-way!


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: On Order*

I voted, "Just what I was hoping for". I got a Preon 2. The Neutral XP-G models tints may be different than the XM-L's. This tint thing is soo subjective. But one thing I do know is, I know what I don't like when I see it. I like this one. 

I love the Zebralight XP-G NW tints they have right now. I have several of them. When compared to them, my sample of the Neutral Preon 2 looks on the cool side. When compared to some of my cool LED lights, the Neutral Preon looks on the warm side. It's in-between those two sampling comparisons.

It was a good buy for me.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: On Order*

It's that cool? I prefer warmer. That's why I love my first neutral white run offered in 5A or 5B tint. Can't remember which one.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



ITPython said:


> The way I like to imagine it, is that it is pure white with a touch of yellow. Compared to a CW light, it feels warm. But when I compare it to my Xenon incandescent (which isn't warm-warm, but is still warm) it doesn't even come close.


I am only concerned if it is going to look like pee yellow instead of real neutral white. I am so used to the Q3 5B offered on the first run that it has become a yardstick on how I judge all the other neutral whites. Of course, my favorite would be any high CRI offered by Cree, SSC and Nichia.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



ITPython said:


> ...have a pee-like yellow color to it.


Awww... you just burst my bubble. I have an AA2 tactical on the way here. If only I had known earlier.


----------



## flatline (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



pjandyho said:


> I am only concerned if it is going to look like pee yellow instead of real neutral white. I am so used to the Q3 5B offered on the first run that it has become a yardstick on how I judge all the other neutral whites. Of course, my favorite would be any high CRI offered by Cree, SSC and Nichia.



The first Quark neutral run was a 5A tint. When did they do a 5B run?

--flatline


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



flatline said:


> The first Quark neutral run was a 5A tint. When did they do a 5B run?
> 
> --flatline


If you had read my earlier post you would have seen me indicating either 5A or 5B and explaining I couldn't remember which one. Now that you mentioned, I seem to recall something along the line of 5A3. Am I right?


----------



## flatline (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



pjandyho said:


> If you had read my earlier post you would have seen me indicating either 5A or 5B and explaining I couldn't remember which one. Now that you mentioned, I seem to recall something along the line of 5A3. Am I right?



Sorry, I didn't mean to offend.

I was pretty new to flashlights when the quarks were first released and probably had no idea that tints could be more specific than "5A". The box simply says "neutral white", so no help there.

I've never actually seen a 5B, but I'd like to. From the Cree diagrams, 5B looks like a nice compromise between the slightly pinkish 5A and the slightly yellowish 5C.

--flatline


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

No offense taken. The older Zebralight SC50w+ uses Q3 5B. That is why I can't remember which emitter who uses, because I have owned both and they were bought around the same time. Anyway, I sold the SC50w+ in a week or so because I disliked how it got turned on easily in my pocket. Still kept the Quark 123^2 and MiNi AA neutral white with Q3 5A3 though. Tint wise 5A and 5B are not much of a difference, and it would take careful scrutiny to tell them apart.



flatline said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to offend.
> 
> I was pretty new to flashlights when the quarks were first released and probably had no idea that tints could be more specific than "5A". The box simply says "neutral white", so no help there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 18, 2011)

----------Quark-X Tactical 123x2 Cool White-------------------Quark-X Tactical 123x2 Neutral White---------




[/QUOTE]

The neutral white beam shot looks like my light. This is my first neutral white light so I don't know if it's good or bad. I now see that the 'glare' I would get from my cool white lights is not present in the Neutral I have. The Neutral tint seems to be what I have been looking for in close range lighting. Blinding cool is my preference for 100 + feet.
I also had about 3 times my light would not turn on. I twisted the head tight and loose and it came on. Now the light is working without issue.


----------



## lilbuj (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Got mine order last night. Tactical AA2. Which is now set up with a AA body, deep clip and a 14500. I really like the setup and tint. It is my first neutral-white light. No issues with programming either. It will be a keeper.


----------



## RtOaNn (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



pjandyho said:


> I am only concerned if it is going to look like pee yellow instead of real neutral white. I am so used to the Q3 5B offered on the first run that it has become a yardstick on how I judge all the other neutral whites. Of course, my favorite would be any high CRI offered by Cree, SSC and Nichia.


Same here, I've got the Mini AA Q3 5A3 and that's the neutral white I like.

Wondering if I should go ahead with the neutral run this time round. Looking at the MiniX or Mini 123.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



RtOaNn said:


> Same here, I've got the Mini AA Q3 5A3 and that's the neutral white I like.
> 
> Wondering if I should go ahead with the neutral run this time round. Looking at the MiniX or Mini 123.


I was wondering the same if I should get it but I thought that if I don't and missed it I may never get one when it runs out. If I don't like it, I am sure 4Sevens would gladly take it back from me, or I can always sell it off CPFMP.


----------



## beamis (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



ITPython said:


> Side by side even a color blind person could notice the difference.



I hate to be a Melvin, but colorblind people are actually able to spot shade differences better than those with "normal" color vision. Unless it's distinguishing between red/green/brown or blue/pink/purple colorblind people will generally be able to perceive smaller differences in color than people with "normal" color vision. It's the reason camouflage doesn't work as well to colorblind people.

When I was a child, my sister had two red pens that she was using to color. I asked her why she used the "bright red" pen to color some berries and the "dark red" pen to color the others. She thought they were the same color and became angry with me because she thought I was making things up to troll her. She decided to test me by making marks on paper with each pen and quizzing me, but she became even more upset when I could identify which pen made each mark.

A couple of interesting scientific articles about the phenomena in humans and primates:


http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/248/1323/291
http://rsbl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/6/1/36.abstract
As far as the light goes, I'm debating getting one but not sure how it compares to the S2 version of the Quark. I like the additional lumens, but I'm not sure it's enough to really notice ... especially for trading in half of the battery life.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



> As far as the light goes, I'm debating getting one but not sure how it compares to the S2 version of the Quark. I like the additional lumens, but I'm not sure it's enough to really notice ... especially for trading in half of the battery life.---beamis



I would say my eyes say my Quark S2 covers 2/3rds the area that the XML covers at 150 feet. So your gaining a third more light with 1/2 the battery life. I was testing how well the 2 lights lit up my yard to the woods line last night.


----------



## Soerlys (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm getting a neutral xml aa^2 for my dad for christmas since he like the neutral i got last year.


----------



## Samy (Oct 18, 2011)

Dang it... i just gave in and ordered a neutral XML AAx2. 

I also ordered a Preon 2...

cheers


----------



## kyhunter1 (Oct 18, 2011)

My order was for a AA^2 XML neutral too. Will post back when it arrives on the tint and build quality.


----------



## Xak (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



tbenedict said:


> I tried the tactical for a bit, but found myself always wanting something I didn't have programmed. I like having high available all the time and kept flipping the low mode.
> 
> I could see the benefit of memory or just a quicker reset to low on the regular model.



Check out the ThruNite Neutron series. If you look around there may still be some left in neutral tint. They have a UI similar to the Quark regular, but with memory in the loose bezel setting. AWESOME UI. You can set how you want the brightness in loose bezel, if you decide you don't like it you can cycle through till you find what you like. There are less annoying flashy options as well. The loose bezel modes go firefly-low-med-high-SOS.


----------



## Xak (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



RtOaNn said:


> Same here, I've got the Mini AA Q3 5A3 and that's the neutral white I like.
> 
> Wondering if I should go ahead with the neutral run this time round. Looking at the MiniX or Mini 123.



Yeah, I have an old Quark neutral that was out before they even offered the mini series. I think the LED was something like an XP-E Q3 5A or something?

In any case, compared to todays neutrals and warms it is somewhere in between. Still my favorite tint. Instead of being a little yellow like the neutrals or pinkish like the warms it's, well, it's kinda brownish. Very natural. I wish they could match this somehow and offer a neutral-warm LED in XM-L.

I was chomping at the bit for a neutral Quark XM-L, but I'm happy with my ThruNite neutral-white and can't justify another light at this time. Otherwise I would buy one in a heartbeat (and just may if I drink too much and go online some night). 

The second 4Sevens offers a warmer tint than this I will absolutely get one.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Got my AA^2 X neutral today. I would say it is definitly in the 4500K range. The tint is much nicer than standard cool but I prefer warmer. Build quality was top notch and everything appears to work as it should. Hopefully my next quark will be a HCRI version.


----------



## benzz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Just ordered 3 Preon 2's to give to some good friends of mine. I'm going to have to hold off for a run of warms for myself. Would love to see an XL-M with a tint like my warm white mini cr2.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



Xak said:


> Yeah, I have an old Quark neutral that was out before they even offered the mini series. I think the LED was something like an XP-E Q3 5A or something?
> 
> In any case, compared to todays neutrals and warms it is somewhere in between. Still my favorite tint. Instead of being a little yellow like the neutrals or pinkish like the warms it's, well, it's kinda brownish. Very natural. I wish they could match this somehow and offer a neutral-warm LED in XM-L.
> 
> ...



I also have the same older XP-E Q3 5A in a Mini AA and along with the TK20 and ZL H501w (Both use Q2/Q3 5A XR-E) these lights have the best tints going in neutral white or rather that is my view.


----------



## moshow9 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: On Order*

I received my Neutral-white Quark "X" 123² in the mail today. I love the tint and (even better imho) there is no preflash! This will now be my new edc light.


----------



## Xak (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



Woods Walker said:


> I also have the same older XP-E Q3 5A in a Mini AA and along with the TK20 and ZL H501w (Both use Q2/Q3 5A XR-E) these lights have the best tints going in neutral white or rather that is my view.



+1

If there are some Quark Xs relased that match that tint or the tint of my warm white CR2mini XP-G (I got one of those too, benzz!) I will certainly get one.


----------



## RtOaNn (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: On Order*

How about the XP-G NW for this run? Anyone having issues with the tint?


----------



## Xak (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



ITPython said:


> While I admire 4Sevens for having some of the cleanest and most perfect looking beam patterns on the flashlight market, they really need to work on the consistency and quality of their lights tinting and spill gradients. This is the weakest point of a 4Sevens light IMO, cause when you buy one you never know what sort of jacked up tint/spill mix coloring you will get.



My ThruNight Neutron neutral has a similar beam. Not quite as much blue on the sides, but it's there. I wonder if 4Sevens got some neutral LEDs from the same batch as ThruNight. You can't really pick it out white wall hunting, but can see it laying down like you have it or looking into the reflector at an angle when it's on. Side by side compared to a cool white light it is for sure a neutral tint and will not disappoint. I would still like a slightly darker, more even tint, though. Originally people were complaining that ThruNite neutrals were too warm. I wonder where those LEDs came from. Wish I got one of those. I'm definitely waiting for a true neutral, neutral/warm, or warm tint to come out before I buy.


----------



## calipsoii (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: On Order*

@ITPython

What you're describing is more of a function of the XML emitter than the 47's light. My Xeno E03 uses a NW XML emitter and it looks exactly the same - yellow hotspot followed by purple corona followed by blue spill. I believe it has something to do with the larger surface area of the die. My SST-50 and SST-90 lights with their massive dies also have problems keeping an even tint throughout the beamshot. I read once that the way the phosphor is applied can either cause or eliminate this, but I can't find the link right now.

As for the tint shift on lower levels, this is why I'm a pretty hardcore PWM advocate on lights that are marketed specifically for their tint. I don't care that current-controlled power gives more efficient battery life, I really don't. If I buy a light that's primary selling feature is it's tint, I don't want that tint on high and some pukey purple/green on low. That's why McGizmo's SunDrop uses a "constant color" PWM driver.

I've owned plenty of lights with a low PWM frequency (Fenix L0D, raise your hand please) but I've also owned and created a lot of lights with a frequency in the 4khz range that are absolutely undetectable by your eye. I'll take that loss of efficiency any day for a beam that doesn't tint shift.


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



ITPython said:


> [Snippage]
> Picture showing the difference in tint of the spill and corona, its pretty huge. As you can see, the yellow stands out like a soar thumb against the white tint of the spill, and it is very off-putting. Ideally the spill should be pretty similar to the tint of the corona in order to maintain continuity of the overall color gradients. But the NW has no 'smooth transition', its white then BAM, Yellow.
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly the beam I get out of my NW XP-G Preon 2 when laid against a white background. So it's inherent in the XP-Gs also. At least 4Sevens versions. 
This is why I'm so fond of my NW Zebras. They don't have that noticeable tint shift in the beam. It's very uniform.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



RtOaNn said:


> How about the XP-G NW for this run? Anyone having issues with the tint?




My Quark AAx2 Tactical neutral-white XP-G R4, just received Monday,

has a splendid beam which i can best describe as* Pure White*.


Perhaps it has _*Just a Touch*_ of pale yellow.


Yes, it is not quite as warm as my previous Neutral-Whites from 4Sevens,

but i Love it, Love it, Love it ! ! !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: On Order*

I got the neutral Preon 2. I see a pretty much pure white hot spot, I'd guess about 5,000K, a yellowish corona with a hint of green in it, and a much cooler bluish spill area, easily over 5,000K. This is almost identical to the beam tint pattern of the neutral PA40 I got a couple of weeks ago.

The light itself is very nice, well made and stylish. Unfortunately, I'm not thrilled with the tint because of the relative cool quality of it; I prefer a slightly warmer tint in a neutral, the 4,200K of the XPE-Q4/5A is pretty much ideal to me. 

I agree that 4Sevens has been awfully inconsistent with their tints. Because of that, this Preon 2 is the first light I've bought from them in over a year. I'd love to see them put the high CRI Rebel emitter that Zebralight is using into some of their models, specifically the Preons, I'd get one in a second if they did that... But until 4Sevens sucks it up and gets a lot more choosy about their tints, like Zebralight is, I don't see much reason to get back into 4Sevens lights. I hate to say it, and not that it's an awful light, but I feel that I should have just bought an SC51c instead. (I may put my P2 up on the marketplace later, after the new neutral run is over and people are still looking for them.)


----------



## js82 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



ITPython said:


> Curious, how could PWM control the tint? I would imagine no matter if a light is pulsed or constant, the tint would be the same. Also wouldnt the presence of a PWM elongate the runtime since the light is constantly being turned on and off rather than being on 100% of the time?



The tints of LEDs change depending on how hard you run them. They're usually bluer when you run them harder. PWM always runs the LED with the same current except when it's off of course, so the tint remains consistent.

LEDs operate more efficiently at lower currents so using PWM decreases runtime.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 21, 2011)

*Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

My QuarkX cr123^2 utility arrived. I'd say it is roughly a 4B.
The separation of chromaticity into overly yellow throw, and overly blue spill is just another reason for a smaller die. 4mm^2 is too big, 3mm^2 seems like a sweet spot. (My sst-50 MG P-rocket does that)

The change of tint from moon to MAX, is opposite of what a normal current controlled LED usually does. They normally are warmer at low drive, and turn cooler.
Moon & Low are cool, pale, with an overtone of green-****, Medium is nice and useable, High is good, max is great MAX is even better.
I think this is more of an eye/brain perceptual issue, than one of current-controlled circuitry.

Now all that it needs is a cr123^3 tube...


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

Let me just say that with the P2 I just got, I don't see any reason for me to stop avoiding 4Sevens lights because of their poor and inconsistent tints.


----------



## Jay611j (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



B0wz3r said:


> Let me just say that with the P2 I just got, I don't see any reason for me to stop avoiding 4Sevens lights because of their poor and inconsistent tints.


That bad huh? That's a bummer, I was really hoping the tints would be better this time around. The Quark "X" 123>2 I got has a good tint to it, but I wanted to get a Preon 2 as well, just waiting for more people to chime in on them.


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



Jay611j said:


> That bad huh? That's a bummer, I was really hoping the tints would be better this time around. The Quark "X" 123>2 I got has a good tint to it, but I wanted to get a Preon 2 as well, just waiting for more people to chime in on them.


I would classify myself as a bit of a tint snob. I've received the green, the purple and the excessively blue LED lights that disappointed me, but never returned a one because of it. I prefer the NWs from my Liteflux LF2XTs and Zebras, and even though my Preon 2 is just like the beamshot above, I feel it's acceptable. It may be because I was somewhat expecting it, I think. I have one of the org Preon 2s also. It has the same beam characteristics only much bluer.


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

I received my Preon 2 NW yesterday. At first I was a little disapointed because it wasn't near as warm as my ZL SC60W. I am actually starting to warm up to the P2. I was comparing it to my P2 Ti that I have carried for almost two years and the neutral version renders colors alot better than my CW version. I think it is a nice upgrade.


----------



## Jay611j (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



Lite_me said:


> I would classify myself as a bit of a tint snob. I've received the green, the purple and the excessively blue LED lights that disappointed me, but never returned a one because of it. I prefer the NWs from my Liteflux LF2XTs and Zebras, and even though my Preon 2 is just like the beamshot above, I feel it's acceptable. It may be because I was somewhat expecting it, I think. I have one of the org Preon 2s also. It has the same beam characteristics only much bluer.


 


fnsooner said:


> I received my Preon 2 NW yesterday. At first I was a little disapointed because it wasn't near as warm as my ZL SC60W. I am actually starting to warm up to the P2. I was comparing it to my P2 Ti that I have carried for almost two years and the neutral version renders colors alot better than my CW version. I think it is a nice upgrade.


 Thanks for the input guys! Maybe I will just buy one and if I don't like it I will just sell it and buy a NW Zebralight, although I really like the form factor of the Preon lights. We'll see!


----------



## pelotonjon (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

I got a Preon 2 Neutral, and I'd rate the tint as "decent". Comparing it to my only other R4 neutral, a DQG II Tiny, I much prefer the DQG tint.


----------



## ganymede (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

Guys,

After reading through this thread I am a bit concerned about the tint especially at lower output modes. I would like to know whether the tint at lower output modes is affecting the XM-L only? Does the NW XP-G suffer from the ugly tint that some experienced here?


----------



## Burgess (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

My XP-G neutral-white certainly does NOT have an unpleasant tint !


At any output level.


BTW -- who changed the Thread title ? ? ?


----------



## ganymede (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



Burgess said:


> My XP-G neutral-white certainly does NOT have an unpleasant tint !
> 
> 
> At any output level.



Thanks! How about preflash? Is it gone as well?


----------



## Burgess (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

Haven't noticed any pre-flash on mine.

Hurray !

:thumbsup:




It's a Quark AAx2 tactical.
_


----------



## ganymede (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

Great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



ganymede said:


> Guys,
> 
> After reading through this thread I am a bit concerned about the tint especially at lower output modes. I would like to know whether the tint at lower output modes is affecting the XM-L only? Does the NW XP-G suffer from the ugly tint that some experienced here?


My Preon 2 doesn't tint shift much at all on the lower modes. I'd say it's very consistent.


----------



## flatline (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



Lite_me said:


> My Preon 2 doesn't tint shift much at all on the lower modes. I'd say it's very consistent.



I'm pretty sure the Preon is using PWM, so there should be no tint shift between output levels.

--flatline


----------



## NA8 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

Very happy with what I got. Just didn't want blue/violet. Seemed warmer than what I would have expected from a neutral white description, but who knows what neutral white is. Reminds me of a color printing photography class I took at JC about thirty years ago. I noticed the beam looks a little more neutral (less warm/yellow) when I wall hunted a white window shade rather than the paint on my walls. YMMV. 

Oh, and no momentary flash on lows yet. That's nice.


----------



## windsurf (Oct 22, 2011)

After comparing a Xeno E03 XM-L NW to my Quark AA XP-G R5, I knew I had to update to NW so ordered a Quark 'X' AA^2 NW.

Received it yesterday and first impression indoors and white wall comparison confirms the definite yellow tint. Still, I like the tint much better than my original Quark AA XP-G R5, just not as pleasing to me as the E03 whose tint has a fraction of the yellow of the new Quark. Outdoors the new Quark 'X' is perfectly acceptable with its tint and wider flood so I'll be keeping it.


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



flatline said:


> I'm pretty sure the Preon is using PWM, so there should be no tint shift between output levels.
> 
> --flatline


With my turbo X it is more green on moonlight, low and med but is very white on max and high!


----------



## passive101 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

After comparing it to another light of mine the moonlight is maybe a tiny bit greenish. It goes away as it gets brighter though which is of little concern for me. In moonlight I just need to see. Anything after moonlight is neutral for sure with mine


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

Well, I wish I could say I'm happy with the tint of my new P2. It's definitely cooler than I prefer, I'd guess it's about 5,000K because it looks nearly identical to the tint that's in my neutral PA40.

The P2 I got has this sickly greenish yellow tint, primarily in the corona, that looks sort of like gangrenous ****... Adding insult to injury, the spill has a bluish/purplish tint to it, much different than the tint of the corona. The only saving grace of the light in terms of the tint is that the hotspot is pure white, no hint of any coloration at all as far as I can see. To top it all off, I do see a tint shift at the lower levels... definitely coolest on low, more blue in it overall than on the max level. I can also see the PWM on the low mode too.

Overall, in terms of the design and build it's a nice little light. But as I've already said, I won't be buying anymore 4Sevens lights because of their ongoing tint issues, and the PWM is bothersome to me. I'll set it aside and wait until they're all out, then put it up on the marketplace. Overall, unacceptable in terms of its tint and beam profile.


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



B0wz3r said:


> Overall, in terms of the design and build it's a nice little light. But as I've already said, I won't be buying anymore 4Sevens lights because of their ongoing tint issues, and the PWM is bothersome to me. I'll set it aside and wait until they're all out, then put it up on the marketplace. Overall, unacceptable in terms of its tint and beam profile.


I think you've been spoiled by your EDC light. Me too. I carry the same light. Not exactly the same model but close enough. They have the best beam, tint & UI combination out there. For my needs anyhow. 

From your description, it sounds like your new P2 isn't the same as mine. Mine does have a slightly bluish/purplish tint to the spill but nothing else like you described. The spill doesn't bother me as I don't use it much. It's not bright enough anyway. I only use the spot when using this light for it's intended purpose. And I can't detect any PWM either. The frequency is just too high. At least for me. Sorry to hear of your disappointment.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



Lite_me said:


> I think you've been spoiled by your EDC light. Me too. I carry the same light. Not exactly the same model but close enough. They have the best beam, tint & UI combination out there. For my needs anyhow.
> 
> From your description, it sounds like your new P2 isn't the same as mine. Mine does have a slightly bluish/purplish tint to the spill but nothing else like you described. The spill doesn't bother me as I don't use it much. It's not bright enough anyway. I only use the spot when using this light for it's intended purpose. And I can't detect any PWM either. The frequency is just too high. At least for me. Sorry to hear of your disappointment.



LM; thanks for the sympathy... I think I have been spoiled by my ZL's... In fact, I was going to order an SC51c tomorrow to take the place of my 50w+. I really have become quite a tint snob; a two edged sword, for sure. 

Given my experiences with 4Sevens lights over the past couple of years, I'm chalking it up to the tint lottery... I'm sure I wouldn't be complaining as much if I'd gotten one that was slightly warmer and more consistent in its beam profile. And, I am sensitive to PWM, which is another reason I've avoided 4Sevens lights. I can see the PWM on the L2 setting of my 50w+ too.

Anyway, that's just my experience. I'm sure many members here won't have the same problems I've encountered... despite the issues I've mentioned, 4Sevens is a good company with great CS. I just wish they'd put a little more effort into QC.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

My friend, who is a Dr., is having a birthday upcoming. I bought him a NW P2 for his penlight. We were out a few weeks ago and asked him whatnlight he uses, he said he doesn't have a penlight. 

So, I think I may give him my WW P2 head, and keep the NW head. The WW seems to show skin tones better, while the NW will be better for non-medical general use. Thoughts?


----------



## edpmis02 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



ganymede said:


> Guys,
> 
> After reading through this thread I am a bit concerned about the tint especially at lower output modes. I would like to know whether the tint at lower output modes is affecting the XM-L only? Does the NW XP-G suffer from the ugly tint that some experienced here?



My new NW XP-G AA-2 has a greenish yellow tint. My NW mini AA from last year looks better.


----------



## tbenedict (Oct 22, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> My friend, who is a Dr., is having a birthday upcoming. I bought him a NW P2 for his penlight. We were out a few weeks ago and asked him whatnlight he uses, he said he doesn't have a penlight.
> 
> So, I think I may give him my WW P2 head, and keep the NW head. The WW seems to show skin tones better, while the NW will be better for non-medical general use. Thoughts?


 
My brother in-law is a Dr. and seems to like the warm P2 I got him back then.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 23, 2011)

tbenedict said:


> My brother in-law is a Dr. and seems to like the warm P2 I got him back then.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



B0wz3r said:


> Well, I wish I could say I'm happy with the tint of my new P2. It's definitely cooler than I prefer, I'd guess it's about 5,000K because it looks nearly identical to the tint that's in my neutral PA40.
> 
> The P2 I got has this sickly greenish yellow tint, primarily in the corona, that looks sort of like gangrenous ****... Adding insult to injury, the spill has a bluish/purplish tint to it, much different than the tint of the corona. The only saving grace of the light in terms of the tint is that the hotspot is pure white, no hint of any coloration at all as far as I can see. To top it all off, I do see a tint shift at the lower levels... definitely coolest on low, more blue in it overall than on the max level. I can also see the PWM on the low mode too.
> 
> Overall, in terms of the design and build it's a nice little light. But as I've already said, I won't be buying anymore 4Sevens lights because of their ongoing tint issues, and the PWM is bothersome to me. I'll set it aside and wait until they're all out, then put it up on the marketplace. Overall, unacceptable in terms of its tint and beam profile.



I have been waiting for 4Sevens to release another run of neutrals but from what I am reading the tint is not going to be as warm as I would like.Still on the fence as far as getting one with money being tight these days.I find myself wishing I would have purchased a couple more Quarks during the initial NW run with XP-Es.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



ZMZ67 said:


> I have been waiting for 4Sevens to release another run of neutrals but from what I am reading the tint is not going to be as warm as I would like.Still on the fence as far as getting one with money being tight these days.I find myself wishing I would have purchased a couple more Quarks during the initial NW run with XP-Es.



Me too. The XRE/XPE Q3/4-5A/B emitters are my favorite tints. The primary reason I'm still EDC'ing my Zebralight SC50w+ as my primary pocket light for more than a year now is because I love the warmish tint (about 4,200K) of the Q4/5B XPE it has in it. The R4/5A of the XPG's that's in their newer lights is nice, and I'd say closer to a "true" neutral, as the tint of my H51w is clearly whiter and cooler in comparison, I'd guesstimate about 4,500K.

At this point in time, despite their wonderful Lego-ability, I've given up on 4Sevens. It's a shame, because I really like their mix and match parts ability, and they have a sentimental place for me, as I cut my flashaholic teeth on Quarks... After alternating through NiteCores and Jetbeams as my favorite lights, Zebralight is now my favorite company; as I've learned more about these lights and my needs have become more specialized for different uses, and my tastes have become more refined, Zebralight is the one company so far that comes closest to meeting the needs and requirements I have in small flashlights. I'd love to buy a high CRI HDS with a 2xAA or 17670 body, but Henry seems to have lost interest in making any more of them, so I'm waiting for new high CRI Zebras now instead.


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

Got my NW Preon 2 today.
Pretty much pure white, no green.
It's a little cooler than my other neutral lights but warmer than my cool lights.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



B0wz3r said:


> Me too. The XRE/XPE Q3/4-5A/B emitters are my favorite tints. The primary reason I'm still EDC'ing my Zebralight SC50w+ as my primary pocket light for more than a year now is because I love the warmish tint (about 4,200K) of the Q4/5B XPE it has in it. The R4/5A of the XPG's that's in their newer lights is nice, and I'd say closer to a "true" neutral, as the tint of my H51w is clearly whiter and cooler in comparison, I'd guesstimate about 4,500K.
> 
> At this point in time, despite their wonderful Lego-ability, I've given up on 4Sevens. It's a shame, because I really like their mix and match parts ability, and they have a sentimental place for me, as I cut my flashaholic teeth on Quarks... After alternating through NiteCores and Jetbeams as my favorite lights, Zebralight is now my favorite company; as I've learned more about these lights and my needs have become more specialized for different uses, and my tastes have become more refined, Zebralight is the one company so far that comes closest to meeting the needs and requirements I have in small flashlights. I'd love to buy a high CRI HDS with a 2xAA or 17670 body, but Henry seems to have lost interest in making any more of them, so I'm waiting for new high CRI Zebras now instead.



For EDC my NW Quarks have been ideal for me but like you I want tints around 4000K.I have yet to try anything warmer but the one light I have at 5000K is cooler than I would like.I may yet get one of the NW Quarks as it is mostly a back-up and the higher color temperature is still usable but I would be purchasing two or three if they were like the earlier NW XP-Es.There are other lights closer to the tint I am looking for that I would rather spend my money on.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



ZMZ67 said:


> For EDC my NW Quarks have been ideal for me but like you I want tints around 4000K.I have yet to try anything warmer but the one light I have at 5000K is cooler than I would like.I may yet get one of the NW Quarks as it is mostly a back-up and the higher color temperature is still usable but I would be purchasing two or three if they were like the earlier NW XP-Es.There are other lights closer to the tint I am looking for that I would rather spend my money on.



I'm right there with ya... 5,000K is rather cool for my tastes. At the same time, I don't care for how warm the high CRI XPG's are. That's why I'm really attracted to the Rebel emitters that Zebralight is using in the 51c series. So far, most everything I've read about them on here is nothing but a rave review. Hopefully the new SC80's will be available in a C version soon, so I can get a couple of those instead.

The P2 I just bought is still an okay light. I have it in my EDC bag as a backup light, to have something that looks a little more professional, and something I can easily carry in a shirt pocket on the rare occasions I wear slacks instead of cargo shorts or khakis. I did buy a ti preon 1 body as well, and now I want to try a 10440 in it to see if the higher voltage makes a difference in the tint. I doubt it will, but it can't hurt to try anyway.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



GunnarGG said:


> Pretty much pure white, no green.
> It's a little cooler than my other neutral lights but warmer than my cool lights.




This is a very accurate description of my (now one week old) Quark AAx2 tactical NW.


I must say -- i really LOVE it !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## yifu (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*

Is the tint more cool white because of the higher bins used? T5 for the XML and R4 for the XP-G? I find that neutrals are more cool when their bin are very close to the current gen of cool whites.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't peripheral vision favor cooler than straight on?*



> Thanks! How about preflash? Is it gone as well?



It sure seems to still be there on my XM-L AA Neutral powered by a 14500. It shows up noticeably on the lowest level, more subdued after sitting for a few hours but still there. Great semi-flood nightlight on 'moonlight' mode, very useful for sneaking around while maintaining night vision.:thumbsup:


----------



## mbw_151 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



Burgess said:


> My Quark AAx2 Tactical neutral-white XP-G R4, just received Monday,
> 
> has a splendid beam which i can best describe as* Pure White*.
> 
> ...



I agree with the assessment of "Pure White", I might call it stark. I bought the AAx2 Regular XP-G R4 hoping to get a clone of the neutral XP-G I bought a while back. Unfortunately the color temp is a lot higher. Not sure what to do with this light....


----------



## Panoptic (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: On Order*

Just got a Quark X 123^2 NW, and the tint is warm, a bit yellowish. Probably around 4000K, comparing it to some bulbs I have. Certainly warmer than my Jetbeam RRT-0 R2, which I'd call almost perfectly neutral, maybe sliiiiiightly on the cool side.

Here's a pic. Obviously it'll differ based on your monitor, but just for illustrative purposes (Quark on the left, RRT-0 R2 on the right)


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: On Order*

green


----------



## bbb74 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: On Order*

I'm curious about the runtime figures of the quark xml's vs xpg's. Even at similar lumens values there is a lot less runtime on the xml models. Is this because the method of measuring the runtime has changed, or is the driver in the xml's less efficient?


----------



## mmace1 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: On Order*

Anyone know what color temperature the "regular" R5's are? I now have two identical Quark lights - one a "neutral" R5 and one a normal one. I'm trying to get a bit of an intuitive grasp of different color temps, but don't really know what I'm looking at....


----------



## weez82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: On Order*

@panoptic
Thanks for the pic. Your quark tint looks just like my preon2 tint. I like it. And it is 1000% better then 47's cw tints.


----------



## mmace1 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



lateralus180 said:


> I received my Neutral Quark MiniX 123 XML and Neutral Preon2 XPG in the mail today. They both have an identical tint even though they have different LED's. They seem to have a slight buttery-yellow tint with no trace of blues, purples, or whites from the cool side. These lights have a tint that seem to be cooler (yet still in the neutral zone) than my older XPE Q3-5A3 Quark Neutrals which have a very slightly (hardly noticeable) reddish/copper tint.
> 
> 
> Please don't get the wrong idea..it's not totally yellow...just slightly more on the yellow side than previous neutral batches. Some prefer it, others may not.
> ...




Exactly how mine looks. Whatever this color temp is - I'm sold on it actually. I really don't like the way warms looks (especially incandescents - if it's not blasphemy to say). But this is *just* right. Doesn't distort colors much, but also loses the "ghostly" look that higher temps have.​


----------



## Sanderman (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: On Order*



weez82 said:


> @panoptic
> Thanks for the pic. Your quark tint looks just like my preon2 tint. I like it. And it is 1000% better then 47's cw tints.



Wow! If their cools are worse than the neutral I received I'm glad I've never seen one. The tint on the Quark Mini 123 I received is the worst neutral tint I've ever seen.


----------



## js82 (Nov 2, 2011)

I received mine. It's definitely too yellow/green. I don't know how anybody can say it's too cool as a neutral cuz it's really more yellow than blue. There's quite a big difference between my xeno e03 neutral and this quark X neutral. I love the 5000K neutral of the xeno.


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 2, 2011)

ITPython said:


> I wish I could change my vote on this thread, because after messing with my NW Quark-X I now realize that it is a extremely heavy greenish-yellow disgusting tint with a bluish spill and a heavy sewer green tint-shift on the lower modes (which makes it impossible to filter). 4Sevens should be ashamed to label/sell such a nasty tint as "neutral". I wouldn't even give this light to somebody I hate. Definitely returning it.
> 
> Kind of funny though, as before getting into the whole 'neutral' scene I thought I really hated the bluish cool-white colored LED's, but now I realize that I hate this greenish-yellow tint MUCH more than I do the bluish CW LED's.



I completely agree... I dislike green even more than blue or purple tints in a light. Although, I wouldn't find it nearly so objectionable if it was at least more consistent in its tint throughout the beam profile... the fact there's yellow and blue/purple mixed in there is was really bothers me and makes me hate the tint and the beam profile of my new Preon 2. At this point I've put a couple of L92's in it and stuck it in my laptop bag as an emergency/backup light. I can't ever see myself EDCing the thing, no matter how nice it looks.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Nov 2, 2011)

> I wish I could change my vote on this thread, because after messing with my NW Quark-X I now realize that it is a extremely heavy greenish-yellow disgusting tint with a bluish spill and a heavy sewer green tint-shift on the lower modes (which makes it impossible to filter).



I tried to use a milder choice of words but my regular tint Quark Turbo X left me with the same impression. David claimed he was going to take pictures to compare the light to older emitters but after shipping it back I got a note from Trevor saying the beam and light were not defective. He offered a refund but I declined, the money wasn't an issue, I just wanted a better tint in my light. Maybe it's normal for an XM-L with a smooth reflector, I don't know. Or maybe some folks don't notice what appears to you and me to be a nauseating tint.


----------



## tre (Nov 3, 2011)

I got my Quark X neutral today. While it is on the cooler side of "neutral", it is much better than any cool tinted light. 

If anybody has the Fenix LD20 neutral or LD40 neutral, my quark neutral is very much like those (that is the cool side of neutral). I think I won the tint lottery compared to others here. Mine does not have any of the negatives described here. My quark X neutral is nowhere near as "warm" as my neutral Zebralights, early Malkoff neutrals, or even my Quark XPG R4 neutrals from the first run a year or so ago. This is a slightly cooler neutral that sits between cool and neutral. I also have warm lights and this is not even close to those (nor should it be). I have other great neutrals and warms and this is not as quite good as any of those. 

While I don't consider my new Quark X to be quite as nice of a nuetral as my other neutral lights, it is much better than a cool tint and I'm happy 4sevens offered these. I'd call it a semi-neutral (or semi-cool?).


----------



## j2k (Nov 3, 2011)

My NW XML Quark X AA2 is greenish-yellow in lower modes, gets better on turbo (center gets white, spill is still greenish). Also there is tint variation in the beam. Intermediate spill has a slight bluish cast. 

Compared to anniversary sunwayman v20a (pretty cool, very pure thou) it's green as hell, compared to first run thrunite neutron 2a nw (creamy pure tint) it's cool and green as hell . Compared to Xeno E03 XML nw (sweet vanilla white) it's well, you guessed it - green as hell. 

It even looks green compared to my Sunwayman M40A with T6 cool white xml which is pretty darn green on it's own.

It is bright thou. Visibly brighter than the neutron. Outdoors the color rendition is much better than a cool white xm-l, and the tint becomes quite acceptable.

My NW Preon 2 was even greener! :sick2: but since it died on me within 1 hour it's on it's way back to 4sevens. We'll see what I'll get as replacement.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 3, 2011)

I have to admit that when I first received the AA2 X Tactical I wasn't very impressed with the tint. It has a slight green tint to it and overall it looks like pee yellow. I would have preferred either a neutral white that is between 4000K to 4500K, or a cool white in the range of 5000+K. But, when I brought the AA2 X Tactical out for a walk, I quickly realized that it is not as bad as I have thought and I am happy with it since I would be using this light mainly for the outdoors.

And for all you who are complaining about your lights being too green, you haven't seen some of the S2 and S3 emitters in action. These batch of neutral white XM-L are so much better.


----------



## tvholic (Nov 5, 2011)

The Quark AA-2 XM-L I received had a moderately greenish tint: not horrible, but unattractive, especially since one of its primary uses will be to ceiling bounce during power outages. And the whiter (less green) spill made the hotspot appear even more murky. I emailed 4Sevens and got a quick reply saying I was welcome to return it if I was unhappy with it. So I sent it back for a refund and ordered a second one to press my luck at the tint lottery. And the second one is much better. Compared to the beautiful white beam on the Quark AA-2 NW XP-G R4 I got a year ago, the XM-L is slightly cooler, and has a bit of donut hole in the center which the XP-G doesn't at all. But it's a really nice whitish beam.

I'm not happy about the tint variation, but 4Sevens customer service has been great. Of course, the more people that return the cool and greenish lights, the higher percentage of ugly lights they'll end up having in stock, so it pays to be an early buyer.


----------



## AusKipper (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



AusKipper said:


> I got the 4 sevens email, i read about the neutrals, i charged in to order my Neutral Turbo 123 X before everyone bought them all up on me.. and it wasn't there :'(
> 
> AA^2 X Tactical has me really tempted though... really really tempted...
> 
> Obviously if I order it 4Sevens will release the Neutral Turbo X tomorrow and i'll be doing everyone else that wants one a great favour...



WHOOO Neutral Turbo X WHOO 

Party time


----------



## pblanch (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I am worried that if I order anything neutral I will get one of these horrible green tinted LED's. 

What happens to these, do they just get re-boxed and palmed of to someone overseas where it may be prohibitively expensive to return. My Xenos NX E03 is perfect to me and was my entering the neural world so am a little hesitant to enter the NW of the really expensive flashlights only to be disappointed by green tints.

I bought a Fenix LD10 and was so disappointed by the green tint I never bought a fenix again.


----------



## j2k (Nov 9, 2011)

My replacement Preon 2 NW just came and this time the tint is pure white . Pretty cool, significantly cooler than my Mini AA NW from a year or so ago, but not even a hint of green.



j2k said:


> My NW XML Quark X AA2 is greenish-yellow in lower modes, gets better on turbo (center gets white, spill is still greenish). Also there is tint variation in the beam. Intermediate spill has a slight bluish cast.
> 
> Compared to anniversary sunwayman v20a (pretty cool, very pure thou) it's green as hell, compared to first run thrunite neutron 2a nw (creamy pure tint) it's cool and green as hell . Compared to Xeno E03 XML nw (sweet vanilla white) it's well, you guessed it - green as hell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

I've received my 2AA Tactical today, eyeballed it against a verified 4500K and I'm sure (as far as mine is concerned) it's probably around 5000K. Perfect!
I put it on a 1AA body (+14500) and now it's a sweet pocket rocket.


----------



## Soerlys (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Received the 2aa x tactical today.

Tried it inside on a white wall and the tint is green in the hotspot. :thumbsdow

Later I tested it outside and it works great out there.

This light is not for me, but it will be a christmas gift for my dad. I don't think he will notice the green and I think it works great for where it will mostly be used so I'm happy with the purchase.

I could however see why some would be unhappy with a tint like that and that will be the number one reason as to why these don't sell that good.


----------



## abladeafficionado (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

This is why 4Sevens doesn't do neutrals. They're having to process all of these returns, and eat the shipping costs, and have to deal with constant complaining. If people absolutely demand an exact LED, buying a $60 light from China probably isn't the best route. Buy a custom. 

If you're shopping for a car and want it to drive like a BMW, don't pay Hyundai prices and then complain. IMHO.


----------



## j2k (Nov 9, 2011)

No no green at all. Slight yellow detectable on low. Color very uniform throughout the beam. The original preon2 was green-yellow-green ugly thou. My XML NW Quark AA2 is green in all modes except for turbo. Really green on moonlight. Tint lottery it is.



ITPython said:


> Lucky you, I really would like a NW XM-L but taking another chance on the tint lotto is just too unappealing tor me. And sending them back at roughly $5 a pop for shipping gets old real fast.
> 
> So no green at all? Is it still yellow? Also what about the spill, is it still kind of blusish? What about the tint shift on mode drop?


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



abladeafficionado said:


> This is why 4Sevens doesn't do neutrals. They're having to process all of these returns, and eat the shipping costs, and have to deal with constant complaining. If people absolutely demand an exact LED, buying a $60 light from China probably isn't the best route. Buy a custom.
> 
> If you're shopping for a car and want it to drive like a BMW, don't pay Hyundai prices and then complain. IMHO.


I think enough has been said about why people are returning it. Before you go off sounding like a fanboy in defense of 4Sevens, understand that Zebralight hardly have any issues with customers being unhappy with their neutral white release. Get this right, many of us has already voiced out the tints that we are looking for way much earlier before 4Sevens put out this run of neutral whites. I don't see that many people returning their neutral white lights on the last two runs. Get your facts right please.


----------



## abladeafficionado (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



pjandyho said:


> I think enough has been said about why people are returning it. Before you go off sounding like a fanboy in defense of 4Sevens, understand that Zebralight hardly have any issues with customers being unhappy with their neutral white release. Get this right, many of us has already voiced out the tints that we are looking for way much earlier before 4Sevens put out this run of neutral whites. I don't see that many people returning their neutral white lights on the last two runs. Get your facts right please.


I'm not a 4Sevens fanboy. I just find it amazing that people will order a budget light like a Quark and then complain when the NW isn't exactly what they were expecting. NW XMLs are brand new, you can expect that CREE will have less than perfect QC on these, and that 4Sevens can't hand pick each LED while selling for such a low price. And you get a 10 year warranty. 4Sevens lights are budget lights that perform well, they're not a boutique brand that can cater to those needs without having to charge a premium.


----------



## tolkaze (Nov 10, 2011)

j2k said:


> My NW XML Quark X AA2 is greenish-yellow in lower modes, gets better on turbo (center gets white, spill is still greenish). Also there is tint variation in the beam. Intermediate spill has a slight bluish cast.



Agreed, I do like the tint on the NW XML Quark X AA2 on turbo, the yellow is more pronounced and the greenish tints are mostly absent. The spill is fairly consistant compared to my cool-white xml's which can vary in the spill a fair bit. The medium and lows do show some green, and its a bit dissapointing, but I didn't buy it for that, I bought it for the high mode in AA format. 

As for the XP-G neutrals, they are just as nice, if not different, to the previous runs, I love the warms, but were too peach for me, the neutrals are nice and sunny without that monochromatic yellow tint.


----------



## slappomatt (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



abladeafficionado said:


> This is why 4Sevens doesn't do neutrals. They're having to process all of these returns, and eat the shipping costs, and have to deal with constant complaining. If people absolutely demand an exact LED, buying a $60 light from China probably isn't the best route. Buy a custom.
> 
> If you're shopping for a car and want it to drive like a BMW, don't pay Hyundai prices and then complain. IMHO.



I am sorry $60 for ANYTHING from china is NOT Hyundai prices.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



abladeafficionado said:


> I'm not a 4Sevens fanboy. I just find it amazing that people will order a budget light like a Quark and then complain when the NW isn't exactly what they were expecting. NW XMLs are brand new, you can expect that CREE will have less than perfect QC on these, and that 4Sevens can't hand pick each LED while selling for such a low price. And you get a 10 year warranty. 4Sevens lights are budget lights that perform well, they're not a boutique brand that can cater to those needs without having to charge a premium.


Well, I have a neutral white Thrunite 1A which also runs on an XM-L and the tint is beautiful. Unfortunately, I am not a fan of the UI which is quite similar to the Quark regular, so it ends up not being used at all. What I am saying is that if Thrunite and Zebralight could do it at that price point and still make money, why can't 4Sevens do it? I still like my neutral Quark X AA2 tactical despite the slight greenish tint and I could have love it if the tint is warmer without the greenish tint.


----------



## Samy (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

My Preon 2 and Quark AA neutrals arrived a few weeks ago. The preon (XPG) is pure white, beautiful. The quark (XML) is slightly green and yellow. It does not bother me but it's noticeable. I used them camping for the last 2 weekends and found them great to use outdoors.

cheers


----------



## js82 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



abladeafficionado said:


> I'm not a 4Sevens fanboy. I just find it amazing that people will order a budget light like a Quark and then complain when the NW isn't exactly what they were expecting. NW XMLs are brand new, you can expect that CREE will have less than perfect QC on these, and that 4Sevens can't hand pick each LED while selling for such a low price. And you get a 10 year warranty. 4Sevens lights are budget lights that perform well, they're not a boutique brand that can cater to those needs without having to charge a premium.



The xeno e03 neutral only costs USD30+ yet most people seem quite happy with the tint. Clearly price isn't the issue in this particular situation with 4sevens.


----------



## pblanch (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



js82 said:


> The xeno e03 neutral only costs USD30+ yet most people seem quite happy with the tint. Clearly price isn't the issue in this particular situation with 4sevens.



+1

I dont own any 4sevens but have temted many times. The XML format with it floodier higher out put lights are what excites me but don't want to temp fate to give me spew green light. Will stick with my Xenos for while.

Have been watching this any other 4seven threads for while and am really happy that some are getting great lights but living in Australia (horrendous postage fee's) it is too big a risk for me. Will continue to dream.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



js82 said:


> The xeno e03 neutral only costs USD30+ yet most people seem quite happy with the tint. Clearly price isn't the issue in this particular situation with 4sevens.


Precisely what I am saying. I am surprised that there are still some who are so bought into the BS.


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



pjandyho said:


> Precisely what I am saying. I am surprised that there are still some who are so bought into the BS.



I love the tint on my T5 E03. I carry mine in a 1xAA holster on the strap of my EDC bag, loaded with a 14500. I use it for times when I need more light than what my SC50w+ puts out. I've heard a few stories of neutral E03's that are on the cool side, but not many. The one I have is very similar to my SC50w+, about 4,200K and a beautiful peachy, creamy kind of tint, not a hint of green in it at all.

I think the issue is that 4Sevens simply takes whatever they can get instead of putting extra effort and patience into choosing their emitters like ZL does. I honestly don't see it as anything more than that. I've bought 4 neutral ZL's now, and their tints are all excellent.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Me too. I love all the tints on my Zebralights.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



B0wz3r said:


> I think the issue is that 4Sevens simply takes whatever they can get instead of putting extra effort and patience into choosing their emitters like ZL does. I honestly don't see it as anything more than that.


bowser - that statement is absolutely not true. We pick, choose, put in requests and often wait for the right bins to become available. At least for this batch for every bin that we chose at least 9 were rejected. I know you said "I think..." but still your statement is unjustified and very unfair especially since it cannot be further from the truth.

One variable that you have not considered is the actual sample size. This batch of NW's that we purchased was in the 5 digit quantity (4Sevens and Olight combined). Does anyone actually know what sample set the other manufacturers have? If their sample set is 1,000 then there is a 10 to 1 factor. For each unhappy report that they have, to be at the same rate then we would need 10 unhappy reports. Just an example. So unless someone has some specifics, all the conjecture here is relative and unframed.

On a personal note - there was so many requests for NW even though the REAL demand we saw last year (as well as for this run) is a very small fraction - it is still very sad for me to see my extra effort in making the flashaholic community happy meet this kind of negative banter. Everything happens for a reason, and I definitely have to weigh in everything before I any future decisions to cater to special groups.

Sorry - these are just my frank and honest thoughts for today.

-David


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

David, is there a reason why you chose such a tint bin for this neutral white series? Why not a warmer tint in the 4000K - 4500K category? In your honest opinion, do you think this current run has a pleasing tint?


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

It is making me sad to see all these posts go in the direction they have. The posts have taken on a very ungrateful tone. I like my 4 sevens Neutral very much. The light may not meet everyone expectations, but it is a good light. Some of the language used to describe the beam quality is borderline profanity.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



pjandyho said:


> David, is there a reason why you chose such a tint bin for this neutral white series? Why not a warmer tint in the 4000K - 4500K category? In your honest opinion, do you think this current run has a pleasing tint?


Of course there were many reasons. Here are a few.

1) slightly cooler temps yielded more lumens - I'm talking a significant difference (14%+) 
2) Based on last years NW and WW sales rates, people simply preferred cooler temps - the warmer it temp the sales rates started dropping fast. 
3) We're shooting for "neutral" not warm and this rate is more "neutral" to me - we also had people complain about last years NW's being too warm 
4) For those who wanted warmer - more incandescent temperatures - theres another run that's coming - I believe we're going to send out a newsletter about it soon. 

Am I happy with the NW's? Yes I am.

-David


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



4sevens said:


> Of course there were many reasons. Here are a few.
> 
> 1) slightly cooler temps yielded more lumens - I'm talking a significant difference (14%+)
> 2) Based on last years NW and WW sales rates, people simply preferred cooler temps - the warmer it temp the sales rates started dropping fast.
> ...


I believe you are talking about the high CRI? I am waiting for that. I always wanted a Preon 2 in neutral or warm tint and I just can't wait to get my hands on one. Also considering another Quark 123X2 tactical. Not sure if you have that as well.


----------



## fnsooner (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Well I just ordered a High CRI Preon 2, Satin Titanium "Black Edition". I am a sucker for them Preon 2s.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Thanks David! The high CRI are out! Couldn't wait so PayPal sent for two! If I like it, I know more order is coming.


----------



## skyfire (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



4sevens said:


> bowser - that statement is absolutely not true. We pick, choose, put in requests and often wait for the right bins to become available. At least for this batch for every bin that we chose at least 9 were rejected. I know you said "I think..." but still your statement is unjustified and very unfair especially since it cannot be further from the truth.
> 
> One variable that you have not considered is the actual sample size. This batch of NW's that we purchased was in the 5 digit quantity (4Sevens and Olight combined). Does anyone actually know what sample set the other manufacturers have? If their sample set is 1,000 then there is a 10 to 1 factor. For each unhappy report that they have, to be at the same rate then we would need 10 unhappy reports. Just an example. So unless someone has some specifics, all the conjecture here is relative and unframed.
> 
> ...



i remember your last batch of neutral XP-Gs going very fast, much faster than the warm tints. and even now both those runs are very rare on the secondary market, fetching increased prices.
this newer "cooler" run of neutrals should satisfy those that felt the older neutrals were too warm.
but its impossible to satisfy everybody. and would be simply crazy to make 4000k, 4500k, and 5000k neutrals to satisfy everybody.
i wasnt surprised by your choice of tint, it does seem most want a very neutral white these days, and lumens are very important to many folks too.

i think you hear all this talk about your choice of tint because people love your lights, and want to buy them with their perfect tint.
you dont hear much about other makers choice of neutrals, maybe because they arent as interested in their lights.

i also just put in an order for your high CRI run, and thank you for offering those.
im a high CRI, and warm tint lover, so its perfect for me.


----------



## weez82 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



4sevens said:


> On a personal note - there was so many requests for NW even though the REAL demand we saw last year (as well as for this run) is a very small fraction - it is still very sad for me to see my extra effort in making the flashaholic community happy meet this kind of negative banter. Everything happens for a reason, and I definitely have to weigh in everything before I any future decisions to cater to special groups.
> 
> Sorry - these are just my frank and honest thoughts for today.
> 
> -David



Honesty is always a good thing. And dont worry about the negativity too much. If you look through the threads it's just the same few people shouting. I for one am very exited to be a "flashoholic" right now. So many lights to choose from its crazy. Im very happy with my NW Quark X 123^2 even though the tint has a little yellow in it. But I really like it for outdoor use. And the NW Preon 2 has a very nice "creamy" white tint and works very well indoor and outdoor use. Keep doing what you're doing


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Just make it in 3 flavors. 3000K warm-white High CRI. 4000K neutral-white. 5000K cool-white [one need not accept a 6500K for efficiency. Look how far we have come in only five years]

Last year's xp-g 'neutral' was cooler than the initial xp-e neutral. The xp-g neutral was not as good as the PERFECT initial xp-e neutral.

Maybe it is harder to get a clean beam with large die LEDs in neutral/warm because of the photons exiting toward the reflector have a much higher probability of hitting phosphor, therefore the light incident to the reflector, and collimating in the hot spot will be yellow-while the spill beam is blue.
That can be rectified by heavy OP texture reflector, but that is another loss of throw.
That definitely makes a case for a 3mm^2 LED to split the differences between the efficiency of the xm-l, and the throw of the xp-g.


----------



## GunnarGG (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

About what colour will these High CRI lights have?

I have a WW Preon2 and a new NW Preon2 and I also have NW lights from the first run 47 had.

Will the new high CRI lights be like the WW or closer to the NW?


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



4sevens said:


> bowser - that statement is absolutely not true. We pick, choose, put in requests and often wait for the right bins to become available. At least for this batch for every bin that we chose at least 9 were rejected. I know you said "I think..." but still your statement is unjustified and very unfair especially since it cannot be further from the truth.
> 
> One variable that you have not considered is the actual sample size. This batch of NW's that we purchased was in the 5 digit quantity (4Sevens and Olight combined). Does anyone actually know what sample set the other manufacturers have? If their sample set is 1,000 then there is a 10 to 1 factor. For each unhappy report that they have, to be at the same rate then we would need 10 unhappy reports. Just an example. So unless someone has some specifics, all the conjecture here is relative and unframed.
> 
> ...



David, 

I stand corrected. I admit that my experience could be due simply to a small sample size. However, the last three lights I bought, one of the original neutral white XPG R4 AA^2 from the spring of last year, an XPG mini AA neutral white, and now the new Preon 2 neutral I bought about three weeks ago have all had a green tint to them in greater or lesser degrees. 

That first neutral AA^2 was green through and through, on all settings, including max. It is strong enough that I can even see the green in it in a normal use, outdoor setting. My wife is using it happily though, and she doesn't mind it. For me though, the tint bothered me, and I found it unpleasant to the point of being a distraction from what I was actually trying to use the light for.

The mini AA XPG R4 that I keep on my keychain also has a green cast to it, but it's not as bad, and is only really noticeable on the lowest setting. 

The Preon 2 I just bought is unfortunately the worst of the three in terms of the tints in its beam profile. Yes, I said tint(S). It has more than one. It has both yellow and green in the corona of the hotspot, and blue/purple in the spill area. I'm sorry, but a "neutral" tint is NOT supposed to be blue or purple. I honestly can't tell the difference in tint its hotspot and the old XPE R2 I have that was the first Quark I ever bought more than three years ago.

Please don't get me wrong, I'm not deliberately trying to trash talk you or 4Sevens products; I am sharing my experiences and opinions of the lights I have bought so far. I am very sensitive about tint, and not just aesthetically. I find that neutral tints are far less fatiguing to my eyes, and I see depth and color far better with a neutral tint, even one that isn't high CRI. A cool tinted light is uncomfortable for me to use and strains my eyes for anything more than several minutes at a time. The only neutral Quark/Preon I've purchased that wasn't green is the 123^2 head with a XPE Q3/5A emitter in it that I bought about two years ago and use with my 18650 body. I have no complaints about the tint for that one at all. I really like and appreciate it in fact, and still continue to use it for biking and other outdoor activities because I appreciate the tint so much. I could have replaced it with a different light with a newer, brighter emitter, and so on, but because I like it and it meets my needs for my intended use, I see no reason to change it.

In summary, yes, my experience is with a small sample size. But still, three of the four neutral lights I have bought in the past two years have been green to greater or lesser degrees, and I simply dislike the effect it creates. I also understand that technically speaking, from where green sits in the color spectrum, the CIE lab space and all that, that it is a neutral color. That doesn't mean it works for me or meets my needs. If I could be reasonably assured that I would be getting a tint that works for me when I place an order, I would already have purchased more lights from you than I have. And again, please understand, that I think Quarks are great lights in terms of their design and function. While I could personally live without the disco modes, it's not that big of a deal. I really like being able to Lego my different Quark parts. But green is simply the one tint I like least of all in a light, and so far, I've gotten a whole lot of green tinted neutrals in my purchases. That has made me very reluctant to want to purchase another. That's all.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

bowser - my reference to sample sets was not regarding your personal experience but rather to the number of lights sold by brand. You cannot compare feedback between one brand that pushes out tens of thousands of lights versus one thousand lights - regardless of whether it's tint, flux or function or whether it's positive or negative feedback - you may be comparing apples to oranges if you don't have a frame of reference. The problem I have is the sweeping comparisons between brands and the "number" of complaints. To say that one brand picks better tints than another without statistical data is setting up yourself for some very off statements.

-David


----------



## Panoptic (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Not to interrupt, but I shot a few comparison shots of my NW Quark. Note that the shutter was auto here, so brightness won't be illustrative, but this is just to give a color reference anyway. Shot on a DSLR with a fixed white balance point.







[edit] It's a Quark X, by the way.


----------



## flatline (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Looks like the neutral Preons are gone.

I wonder if that means they were the best selling or if they were made in smaller numbers...

--flatline


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



GunnarGG said:


> About what colour will these High CRI lights have?
> 
> I have a WW Preon2 and a new NW Preon2 and I also have NW lights from the first run 47 had.
> 
> Will the new high CRI lights be like the WW or closer to the NW?


Warm-white. Hopefully it will be the same CCT.


----------



## js82 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

The problem with some people complaining that the color temperature is too cool is that some seem to think neutral = warm. A simple temperature range written next to the neutral label oughta fix that.

As for sample size, I think the Xeno E03 has sold quite a bit and is at LEAST in the mid 4-digit range. Just check the E03 sales thread on cpf. Like many others, I'm quite pleased with their neutral tint. If 4-sevens really does check the tints, maybe they need a tint snob to do the checking.


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



4sevens said:


> bowser - my reference to sample sets was not regarding your personal experience but rather to the number of lights sold by brand. You cannot compare feedback between one brand that pushes out tens of thousands of lights versus one thousand lights - regardless of whether it's tint, flux or function or whether it's positive or negative feedback - you may be comparing apples to oranges if you don't have a frame of reference. The problem I have is the sweeping comparisons between brands and the "number" of complaints. To say that one brand picks better tints than another without statistical data is setting up yourself for some very off statements.
> 
> -David



I don't think I was comparing 4Sevens production amounts to "tens of thousands". The comparison I made was with the Zebralights I've purchased and to my knowledge, they don't churn out "tens of thousands" of units either. As far as I know, ZL is a small company too, but I could be wrong of course.

But with respect to "apples and oranges", let's analyze that statement... 

First, this isn't about a comparison of populations to test for differences based on a sample from each population. (I'm assuming that a batch of emitters purchased to use for production is a population.) Rather, it's about the probability of getting three different samples, one from each population, that are the same.

Now, it is true that small sample sizes demonstrate significantly greater variance than large ones, so the differences (variance) between them will be different. It's also true that differences in variance can cause a statistical test to show populations as different when they're not actually different. In other words differences in the amount of difference in each population would make them seem different, instead of their being true differences between the populations. 

For convenience and the benefit of the doubt, though, let's ignore that the Central Limit Theorem shows that a sample size of about 30 representative observations is enough to produce a normal distribution, which means that the variance of a population of 1,000 units compared to the variance of a population of 10,000 units is unlikely to be different. So let's ignore that for now and assume the amount of difference in each population is different because of different population sizes, despite that fact they shouldn't be.

Even so, that doesn't matter, because we're not trying to compare populations to see if they're different. To the contrary, we're trying to figure out what the probability of getting three emitters with the _same_ tint from three different populations that we've already agreed _should be different_ if for no other reason than the differences in their sample sizes.

That said, let's take that I bought four neutral lights in the past two years. Given that each used an emitter from a different production run (population), and we randomly select one unit from each of those populations, _they'd most likely be different_, right? (Because we're already assuming each population is different.) And that means they'd each have a different tint characteristic.

So, if they should be different from each other, then each light isn't representative, meaning it's not close to the mean of its population and therefore is most likely to be an outlier from one of the tails of the distribution of each population. In that case, it's even MORE likely they'd be different from each other. 

If that's the case, each of those samples must be from the 2.5% at either end of the distribution (assuming, statistically speaking, a somewhat generous alpha level of .05). Then, the probability of pulling 3 lights with the same tint from three different production runs that we've already assumed are different, (for two different reasons), would be a 5% x 5% x 5% chance of that sequence of samples. That computes out to a .000125% chance of that sequence of samples. So if these assumptions of the differences mentioned above are correct, that's a pretty slim chance that each of those lights would all turn out to have a similar tint.

Given that extremely low probability of those three units being similar, isn't it more likely that they're actually the same? Wouldn't that mean that our assumption those three production runs are different is false? Shouldn't that also mean the assumption that each light is an outlier from its population is also false? 

My point is, I don't see any reason to assume I'm comparing apples and oranges. In fact, if I were, then it's _more_ likely the lights I have would be different in tint, not the same. But they are the same, and that's where the problem is for me.


----------



## pblanch (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*

Thanks for the feedback, David from 4 Sevens. I just read, so many, on the forums that they didn't like a tint (not just about this thread but all manufacturers) and they sent it back and got another one. This makes me nervous as an overseas buyer (Australia) I am loath to spend half the cost of the light to send something back that some else has rejected.Recylcling only goes so far in my book. I have never done it but as previously stated wont be buying fenix again although the bunch of lights that I have are all good. Its just the one that has really put them off it for me (The LD10). I would like to say thanks however you are one of the few that offer free (or even reasonable) international shipping to other than the US. When I am paying $35 extra for insured post it gets expensive real quick especially when you pay 80-90 for a light. That is one thing I consider when paying for a new light and is why I keep coming back to the 4sevens lights as an option.

Panoptic they are great pictures. Right in the middle of 4750 and 4000 is where I like it. But those colors I have no problems with even if a little colder. Its the green/blue/purple sickening tints that no one like is my problem.


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4Sevens Neutral-white XM-Ls are here finally!! Who's buying one?*



js82 said:


> The problem with some people complaining that the color temperature is too cool is that some seem to think neutral = warm. A simple temperature range written next to the neutral label oughta fix that.



Guilty as charged.

And, I agree. That would make a lot of all of this confusion and debate go away.


----------



## tlam (Apr 6, 2012)

whiteoakjoe said:


> I read above where someone refered to the Quark neutral as sunlight white, and that seems to be a good description. Slight yellow or (incandesent) hue to the light with good natural looking light no matter what color object I shine it onto. The Zebralight does seem better at skin tones, and some greens but not by a large margin. All three are excelent but the Quark suprized me in how close it is to a High CRI in terms of color acuracy. I'm also guessing that there is a slight tint lotery to these just as any other purchase but I love this one. After this I will be giving away some of the blue light in the cabinet.
> 
> *Just remembered to check No Preflash on this one :thumbsup:*



I just received my NW Quark AA^2 X, and I have to agree with the quoted poster. Sunlight white sounds about right to me. Just the right slight hint of golden warmth. I have my bedroom windows covered with thick blankets because I often am up all night and sleep during the day, well I laid on my bed and was checking out the beam on my light, and it seemed fairly close to a small amount of morning 8 am sunlight peaking through my covered window. The only other light I have to compare with is a Fenix LD20+ XP-G r5, which is much cooler white with more tint in the beam. I like them both but I think I'm a neutral white convert now. ^__^


----------

